# Are there any 3rd party battery grips in the works for R5?



## jus2sho (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm looking for a 3rd party battery grip for the R5. I can't seem to find any news for upcoming grips.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 30, 2020)

Doubtful any time soon. I used to use Vello until I bought my first Canon grip and now I won’t buy anything else. They are worth the money.

Vello still doesn’t have a grip for the EOS-R but they do have one for the RP.


----------

